# Is whitedoveranch.com a puppy mill type place?



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I remember checking their site one time and they had over 60 puppies for sale. 

Karen, Chance and Savanah *RB*


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow. I just took a quick look at the site and on first impression I would definitely say puppy mill. Way too many litters at once. Selling off several bitches because they are "done breeding" or "retired." Also, I just really didn't like the look of the dogs in the photos. None of them seemed to have that lively spark that a well-loved golden has. All in all a pretty sad site.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I checked out the Web site recently, and my impression was that it's a puppy mill. There are way too many litters all of the same age. I would run far and fast from that kennel.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

It does look like a puppy mill...and I have NEVEr seen a bitch like that with red nipples...she looks like she is in PAIN and distress...run fast from the kennel is my advice, and Jackson's Mom said that too....do it...RUNNNNN!! (we mean it)


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

They also mention "show" quality. You can't show a "white" Golden Retriever...or would that be cream???....in the AKC. They're out of standard. Goldens are supposed to be gold.

And I agree....way too many dogs and puppies there. They really pump 'em out. Wonder if their adults have any clearances?


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I agree with what others have said, i would far and fast from this kennel too.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I checked out that breeder a few days ago when I noticed an advertisement for this site. I saw that they had whelped 5 litters in April alone. The clearances on their dogs through OFA were spotty at best, and the sire of 3 of April's 5 litters was nowhere to be found on that site. These dogs aren't show quality as someone mentioned, none of them have any titles (be it Conformation, Obedience, Agility, whatever). It was red flag after red flag on that site. I would definitely run far and fast from this one. Thanks to Joe, they are no longer advertised here at GRF.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wonder where they get all their ad money. Every glossy dog magazine seems to feature them. I wonder too, how much the general public depends on DogFancy type magazines to find a breeder. It is sad.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> I wonder where they get all their ad money.


Sheer volume of puppies they produce. That equates to a LOT of $$$


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I think this has been mentioned on the forum before, but some of their adult dogs look VERY odd from the side view...one particularly almost looks deformed...I seriously wonder how it walks properly...

I would run (not walk) from 'breeders' like that...


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know dipsquwat about breeding but isn't five kind of old to start breeding a bitch? I remember Jodie's breeder saying she was retiring Jodie's mother, who was five.That site mentions "finally" breeding a bitch at five years old.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

They get their money from, not only the sheer volume of puppies they produce, but also the price tags on those pups, (which, I've been told can range anywhere from $3,500 and up). 60 puppies can equal upwards of $210,000. If ignorant people keep buying from them, why would they stop? Tragic.  

Karen, Chance and Savanah *RB*


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think it speaks volumes that when original owner Lena Soreson (sp?) retired, everything was sold, including the White Dove name and the dogs, who considered to be stock.

White Dove may or may not be a puppy mill, but they are at least a high volume breeder. Again, nothing inherently wrong with this IF they properly care for and socialize their dogs, and get all necessary clearances-hips and elbows from OFA (sometimes PennHip), eyes through CERF and hearts checked by a cardiologist (not a practitioner).

Looking at the pictures on the website, I would not call these quality dogs (although maybe no worse than other high volume or pin money breeders), and some of the verbiage regarding showing is misleading at best, particularly the sentence using Nancy Kelly's name.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sivin said:


> I don't know dipsquwat about breeding but isn't five kind of old to start breeding a bitch? I remember Jodie's breeder saying she was retiring Jodie's mother, who was five.That site mentions "finally" breeding a bitch at five years old.


I don't know much more than you do, but I guess I would say it depends. With a breeder like this where the dogs are bred repetitively, yes it does seem old to be starting. 

In our case, my father bred each of his females once in their lives. He attempted the first breeding at approx. 4 years old for both of them. In both cases, the first breeding didn't take. Our dogs tended to cycle only once a year (with Lucy often going over 12 months between cycles), so both were bred at about 5 years old. If that time is used for showing, getting clearances, finding a suitable stud, or other activities that help benefit the breeding then it makes sense. I would say it's not an automatic red flag... I'd be more concerned about someone who breeds a dog that is under 2 years old. Just my 2 cents.... and not an endorsement of this breeder (as you can see from my earlier post).

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Those poor dogs look sad and unhealthy. I can't believe they actually belong to the Humane Society! I guess anyone can if they donate.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

How many dogs do they have????? There are 44 puppies ready to go now and within the next couple of weeks, a number of older dogs/bitches for sale........... 26 acres might not be enough to accomodate the number that they do have.

I must also say that I HATE it when religion is used as a way of promoting the business (as is done on the White Dove website). There are numerous puppy mills run by Mennonites who feel that animals are put on this earth to serve the purposes of their owners. Well, in their case, serving their owners means being baby machines in atrocious living accomodations! Many of these mills located throughout Ontario (mainly southern Ontario) have been raided. I believe that the religious saying "Do unto others as they would do unto you" should stand here!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I noticed that too Gwen, and I agree. I counted 31 puppies for sale at 11:20 am today...They are definitely pumping these pups out quickly and in large numbers. Wonder with all these pups if they get proper clearances and medical checks with them?? Definitely seem sketchy to me, not sure if I would call it a puppy mill though...just based on the conditions shown on the site. However I think we all know that just because pictures look a certain way on the site, doesn't mean that is how it looks in real life...

Nicole


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

....a picture is worth a 1000 words and the eyes of those goldens tell it all! 

I just get soooo angry when I see animals being taken advantage of! That's why I could NEVER work with a rescue club - I'd be bringing them all home! 

Last evening I was at our weekly obedience classes & the topic of discussion was "when we die". Well, my instructor said that when she dies, she wants to come back as my GR!


----------



## goldenpaws159 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi to all, why dont you people turn them in to the POLICE, ANIMAL RESCUE ,HUMANE SOCIETY,ANIMAL CONTROL ,JUST DONT TURN AWAY DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT! WE NEED TO STOP PUPPY MILLS ,THIS IS ANIMAL CRUELTY !!!THIS MAKES ME SO MAD!!! THANKS FROM SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sadly, in most states the requirements for keeping domestic animals are pretty minimal. As long as they have food, water, shelter and vet care from time to time, the operators are within the law. There is no law against breeding poor-quality animals, overbreeding animals or not having clearances on them. As long as the demand is there, unethical people will supply the animals.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Without visiting in person, it is difficult to say if this is a puppy mill-deplorable living conditions, animals sick and diseased, as well as dirty-or simply a for profit, high volume breeder, some of which are ok (do clearances, don't overbreed,etc) and some are not (no clearances, overbreed, etc). Not the way I would raise them but not all HVB are all bad in the way puppy mills are.


----------



## sandyhp (Jan 21, 2008)

*White Dove Ranch*

Send me a message.........


----------



## SNAPIE (Jan 31, 2006)

Cosi said:


> whitedoveranch.com? (California) They seem to have a ton of older dogs, through with breeding for sale. And a huge amount of puppies for sale.


I have 2 dogs bought from former owner.. Lena Sorenson. Kevin (now owners sister).... 
My male (sold now) Whitedove Hoalie Kane Fulk (listed on k9 data)... Was inbred by them such as:he has aunts that are the same ... his sperm was tested after his litter...2 heart murmurs,1 cleff palet, 1deformed paw,... all issues in off spring. I have his Health clearances... I was new at studying ancestery... my friend @ www.tushen.nl helped me.. We found his pedigree to be very questionable....
My first girl is fine... how ever we bought her at 8 weeks old. Hoalie we bought at 6 mnths old. He was shy, skitish, and just plain scared of every loud noise....
It took us a straight year of intering Hoalie in (local) parades and city walks... local pet shop visiting for Holaie to have a like for company.
I found a rip off report regarding White Dove... the bonding one hit my heart after our story with Hoalie.... He was my childrens love... sad that he had to start his life secluded from human touch.
I have been there myself , they have a house (no one lives in) on the property with a chain link area attached to the house and dog runs around... AKC has standards for keeping your dogs but at the number of dogs and puppies they own shouldn't they have a regulation of socialization?
thought i'd share with you.
www.alaskaswhitegoldgoldens.com
Heath and April Fulk


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

SNAPIE said:


> I have 2 dogs bought from former owner.. Lena Sorenson. Kevin (now owners sister)....
> My male (sold now) Whitedove Hoalie Kane Fulk (listed on k9 data)... Was inbred by them such as:he has aunts that are the same ... his sperm was tested after his litter...2 heart murmurs,1 cleff palet, 1deformed paw,... all issues in off spring. I have his Health clearances... I was new at studying ancestery... my friend @ www.tushen.nl helped me.. We found his pedigree to be very questionable....
> My first girl is fine... how ever we bought her at 8 weeks old. Hoalie we bought at 6 mnths old. He was shy, skitish, and just plain scared of every loud noise....
> It took us a straight year of intering Hoalie in (local) parades and city walks... local pet shop visiting for Holaie to have a like for company.
> ...


 
The family that you sold Hoalie to (or, maybe it was a Hoalie puppy) is here on the forum. I spent a considerable amount of time helping them with some issues that they had regarding the sale.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

*i would run away as fast as you can!!!!*


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

SNAPIE said:


> I have 2 dogs bought from former owner.. Lena Sorenson. Kevin (now owners sister)....
> My male (sold now) Whitedove Hoalie Kane Fulk (listed on k9 data)... Was inbred by them such as:he has aunts that are the same ... his sperm was tested after his litter...2 heart murmurs,1 cleff palet, 1deformed paw,... all issues in off spring. I have his Health clearances... I was new at studying ancestery... my friend @ www.tushen.nl helped me.. We found his pedigree to be very questionable....
> My first girl is fine... how ever we bought her at 8 weeks old. Hoalie we bought at 6 mnths old. He was shy, skitish, and just plain scared of every loud noise....
> It took us a straight year of intering Hoalie in (local) parades and city walks... local pet shop visiting for Holaie to have a like for company.
> ...


After checking out your website I have to ask you a question. Why do you list 4 dogs (Hoalie, Prince, Hana, Jewel) as all having "OFA Cert" but only Hoalie is listed in the OFA database as having a clearance? I searched OFA using BOTH the AKC number and name you have linked the dogs to in k9data on your website. Rather confusing to me.
Sorry I can't stop there. :no: 
Also you speak of White Dove's breding practices, which I may agree are deplorable. But you bred Hoalie to Hana in March of 2005 when both these dogs were just 14 months old. So they could not have had "OFA Cert". And to top it off Hana's sire is Hoalie's grandsire. Ever hear the saying "He who lives in glass house should not throw stones"?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> After checking out your website I have to ask you a question. Why do you list 4 dogs (Hoalie, Prince, Hana, Jewel) as all having "OFA Cert" but only Hoalie is listed in the OFA database as having a clearance? I searched OFA using BOTH the AKC number and name you have linked the dogs to in k9data on your website. Rather confusing to me.


As is the listing of a 14 week old Hoalie son being available...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a friend in the central valley of California (who does golden rescue) who claims that most vets in the area won't deal with White Dove at all because of the disgustingly long list of health problems with their dogs. It surely appears to be a well-marketed puppy mill, and am I correct that this is where Oprah got her dogs???


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

goldengirls550 said:


> *i would run away as fast as you can!!!!*


They won't run. They have been members of this forum since Jan. 31, 200*6 *and this was their first post. I am assuming they will go back to lurking for another 3 years.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> I have a friend in the central valley of California (who does golden rescue) who claims that most vets in the area won't deal with White Dove at all because of the disgustingly long list of health problems with their dogs. It surely appears to be a well-marketed puppy mill, and am I correct that this is where Oprah got her dogs???


No, I believe that Oprah got her goldens from Jennifer Arn of Sandar Goldens (in Tehachapi,CA), who has changed her name and moved from one county to another a couple of times in the last ten years or so to avoid prosecution for having too many animals, and also being banned from the AKC. Unfortunately, White Dove Ranch seems to be similar in the way they do business.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks, HaliaGoldens. I had a vague memory (I'm old) that Oprah had purchased her dogs from some California sleazy "breeder", so I appreciate the right name!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> I think it speaks volumes that when original owner Lena Soreson (sp?) retired, everything was sold, including the White Dove name and the dogs, who considered to be stock.
> 
> White Dove may or may not be a puppy mill, but they are at least a high volume breeder. Again, nothing inherently wrong with this IF they properly care for and socialize their dogs, and get all necessary clearances-hips and elbows from OFA (sometimes PennHip), eyes through CERF and hearts checked by a cardiologist (not a practitioner).
> 
> Looking at the pictures on the website, I would not call these quality dogs (although maybe no worse than other high volume or pin money breeders), and some of the verbiage regarding showing is misleading at best, particularly the sentence using Nancy Kelly's name.


I can't really tell the difference between high volume and puppy mill, but I wish I could! I might have to PM you about a particular case in Maine that is a worry- is it a puppy mill or a good high volume breeder and how to tell the difference. . .


----------



## @nnette (Jan 15, 2009)

What are the rules for breeding in USA? What does the Golden Retriever Club America has to say abouth this? 

Done breething. oh my GODDES! THat's awfull! 

Between nests a bitch has to be at least one time in heat before the next nest.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> They won't run. They have been members of this forum since Jan. 31, 200*6 *and this was their first post. I am assuming they will go back to lurking for another 3 years.


Oh I was not talking about them. about someone want to get a white dove pup.

but lurking around for three years kinda creeps me out as well...


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

It kinda bugs me how you say that "we have focused our breeding program strategically on European and Canadian lines. The reasoning for this is the HIGH STANDARDS
these countries have in breeding and in training."

So are you saying that U.S. breeders do not have high standards. What are your high standards, then in breeding and training. Are your standards focused on improving the breed by testing the quality in show rings and by certified OFA health evaluations? So far, I can see no evidence of either on your website.

I'm not trying to come across as mean, but it angers me when people criticize others for action/decisions they themselves have taken.


----------



## @nnette (Jan 15, 2009)

SNAPIE said:


> I have 2 dogs bought from former owner.. Lena Sorenson. Kevin (now owners sister)....
> My male (sold now) Whitedove Hoalie Kane Fulk (listed on k9 data)... Was inbred by them such as:he has aunts that are the same ... his sperm was tested after his litter...2 heart murmurs,1 cleff palet, 1deformed paw,... all issues in off spring. I have his Health clearances... I was new at studying ancestery... my friend @ www.tushen.nl helped me.. We found his pedigree to be very questionable....
> My first girl is fine... how ever we bought her at 8 weeks old. Hoalie we bought at 6 mnths old. He was shy, skitish, and just plain scared of every loud noise....
> It took us a straight year of intering Hoalie in (local) parades and city walks... local pet shop visiting for Holaie to have a like for company.
> ...


Tushen! That's yvette!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I wonder why people keep giving them publicity. It is so sad. I guess mainstream America doesn't really care where these dogs comes from, and giving this "breeder" publicity only perpetuates the problem. 
I'm especially shocked about Martha Stewart's Living magazine, because from what I've heard, she tends to only feature very legit animal breeders--whether it is a goat breeder, horses, etc. I could be totally wrong on that though.


*Several White D puppies have been published on postcards, in the BROWNTROUT GOLDEN RETRIEVERS calenders every year, in the book "FOR THE LOVE OF GOLDEN RETRIEVERS", in the new EDDIE BAUER catalog and MARTHA STEWART'S LIVING magazine, June issue 2001, CYCLE WORLD MAGAZINE June issue 2002. *
*Ravencrest have also made buttons with pictures of our puppies and dogs. Our dogs have been featured on Animal Planet the TV show.*​


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I went to their site a little while ago via that ad at the top of the forum because I always am curious when some one claims to sell WHITE golden retrievers. Not only would I consider them a puppy mill and questionable - look at the pictures of some of the dogs...some of the headshots for other dogs appear to be of the same dog. Never in a million years.. also that many litters .....makes my skin crawl .


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe Joe missed the advertisement?? I notice they are up there again.:doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Send a pm to Joe about the advertisement He can delete that one.


----------



## Puppysnuggles (Apr 20, 2009)

Why sit and wonder about US? Why don't you come out and visit and see for yourself. You know that what your doing is slander! My wife might have been kind and taken all the nasty remarks from you people but now she is ill and I am in charge! I will not tolerate this so I suggest you ladies that have nothing but evil in your hearts and tongues to take it elsewhere. Like my wife always said "What the heart is full of the mouth speaks"
Kevin Carais
OWNER
WHITE DOVE RANCH


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Puppysnuggles said:


> Like my wife always said "What the heart is full of the mouth speaks"
> Kevin Carais
> OWNER
> WHITE DOVE RANCH


 From your website: "A seasoned breeder take all traits into consideration when breeding a Golden. Ask the breeder about their involvement in showing Goldens. If they have no Championships or AKC ribbons, chances are they do NOT know what they are breeding."

So what does this make you? You have ONE champion - that the previous owner finished. Where are all of the other Championships? AKC ribbons don't mean squat if there wasn't any competition on that day. There are over 100 White Dove dogs listed on the k9data website and only 1 has any sort of title and it's an entry level Rally Novice title at that.

Oh, btw, http://www.whiteduckgoldenretrievers.com - funny how their website looks awfully similar to yours - they even have YOUR dogs listed. How is that possible?? 

Oh, no...another one - http://www.goldenretrieverpuppies4u.com/


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Puppysnuggles said:


> Why sit and wonder about US? Why don't you come out and visit and see for yourself. You know that what your doing is slander! My wife might have been kind and taken all the nasty remarks from you people but now she is ill and I am in charge! I will not tolerate this so I suggest you ladies that have nothing but evil in your hearts and tongues to take it elsewhere. Like my wife always said "What the heart is full of the mouth speaks"
> Kevin Carais
> OWNER
> WHITE DOVE RANCH


You think that the people on THIS WEBSITE have evil in their hearts? Not so much. This website is full of wonderful people. If you want to come on here and defend your puppy mill breeding policies and try to pull wool over our eyes to make yourself seem like a responsible breeder, fine, whatever. I feel horribly sorry for those poor dogs that you USE to produce mass quantities of puppies without any regard to their health, but there's nothing in particular I can do about it. I can, however, refuse to sit here and listen to you spew crap about the wonderful people on this forum. They have pulled together to help me get through the last six weeks, which have been immeasurable with worry, grief, and pain. They are amazing. Take your poor ethics and bad manners elsewhere.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> You think that the people on THIS WEBSITE have evil in their hearts? Not so much. This website is full of wonderful people. If you want to come on here and defend your puppy mill breeding policies and try to pull wool over our eyes to make yourself seem like a responsible breeder, fine, whatever. I feel horribly sorry for those poor dogs that you USE to produce mass quantities of puppies without any regard to their health, but there's nothing in particular I can do about it. I can, however, refuse to sit here and listen to you spew crap about the wonderful people on this forum. They have pulled together to help me get through the last six weeks, which have been immeasurable with worry, grief, and pain. They are amazing. Take your poor ethics and bad manners elsewhere.


HERE HERE! Nicely said! :appl::thanks:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW Blair!!! You go girl!!!!


----------



## sandyhp (Jan 21, 2008)

Puppysnuggles said:


> Why sit and wonder about US? Why don't you come out and visit and see for yourself. You know that what your doing is slander! My wife might have been kind and taken all the nasty remarks from you people but now she is ill and I am in charge! I will not tolerate this so I suggest you ladies that have nothing but evil in your hearts and tongues to take it elsewhere. Like my wife always said "What the heart is full of the mouth speaks"
> Kevin Carais
> OWNER
> WHITE DOVE RANCH


I *have* been to your ranch Kevin.......and like I told Mimmi you have WAY TOO MANY DOGS........I did not tell her she was running a glorified puppy mill, just too many dogs. Mimmi told me that in Sweden a lot of the kennels have that many dogs. That could be......and I told her that my uncle raised Cocker Spaniels years ago, some of the top in the U.S., and that according to my mom, he had LOTS of dogs. But, he very well may have helped contribute to ruining the Cocker...

I love both my dogs I purchased from you. They are wonderful, everything a golden should be *EXCEPT HEALTHY. *I will take that back.....Schatzi is healthy so far.....she's not 2 yet........so maybe the head bobble/tremors are simply post distemper ..... from the outbreak at your ranch last year......which you had no control over.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I've spent 6 years of my life and thousands of dollars dealing with a "breeder" who has talked the talk but by no means walked the walk, and I have no more "patience" left for people like her, and you, and whatever other names you go by, attempting to legitimize what you are doing by building fancy websites loaded with pictures and false claims.

Too many dogs, and too many people who LOVE them without exploiting them, are left behind - sick, crippled, and heartbroken.

And many of them right here on THIS FORUM. 

Don't flatter yourself that anyone is sitting here "wondering" about you. We KNOW about you.

You make me ill.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ragtym said:


> From your website: "A seasoned breeder take all traits into consideration when breeding a Golden. Ask the breeder about their involvement in showing Goldens. If they have no Championships or AKC ribbons, chances are they do NOT know what they are breeding."
> 
> So what does this make you? You have ONE champion - that the previous owner finished. Where are all of the other Championships? AKC ribbons don't mean squat if there wasn't any competition on that day. There are over 100 White Dove dogs listed on the k9data website and only 1 has any sort of title and it's an entry level Rally Novice title at that.
> 
> ...


But, but, but... THEY "introduced the English Cream colored Goldens into the USA AKC hosted showrings in 1993, making them very popular." 
:scratchch I'm pretty sure that someone like Anne Bissette of Beaumaris Golden Retrievers might take exception to that statement... She had English imports earning American championships in the late sixties and early seventies.
http://www.beaumarisgoldens.com/History.htm

There actually are people in the US, and (gasp) even here on this forum, who are very well educated as to breed history in the US, and funny enough, White Dove/White Duck/ White D, et al, are just not prominently figured. Wait - they aren't figured at all.

AND - TADA!!!! They are members of The Humane Society of the United States!!!!!! (Who obviously has NOT seen what their business is...)

Rant over. I need to concentrate on helping some dogs from a similar upbringing.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

OMG mom asked if I was going to get the HSUS visa I laughed really hard for a long time and instead got the World Wildlife Fund one. End spam/distraction


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> OMG mom asked if I was going to get the HSUS visa I laughed really hard for a long time and instead got the World Wildlife Fund one. End spam/distraction


Don't laugh but...I have HSUS CHECKS!!! UGHHH!! It was before I had any idea what the HSUS was all about. I hate writing checks...good thing I don't do it often!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

nixietink said:


> Don't laugh but...I have HSUS CHECKS!!! UGHHH!! It was before I had any idea what the HSUS was all about. I hate writing checks...good thing I don't do it often!


As long as they aren't made out to H$U$ we're good.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> As long as they aren't made out to H$U$ we're good.


LOL. Kinda on the same lines. My AP Bio teacher agrees with my feelings towards PETA. He calls PETA "People Eating Tasty Animals!":lol:


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I was in a college classroom (intro to animal sciences) and when the guest lecturer asked "What do you think of when you hear "peta" ." I raised my hand and the first thing I said was, "Terrorists."

He started laughing hysterically while a bunch of students gave me dirty looks and raised their hand in protest. Granted a biased lecture, but isn't everything that PETA puts out biased?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> I was in a college classroom (intro to animal sciences) and when the guest lecturer asked "What do you think of when you hear "peta" ." I raised my hand and the first thing I said was, "Terrorists."
> 
> He started laughing hysterically while a bunch of students gave me dirty looks and raised their hand in protest. Granted a biased lecture, but isn't everything that PETA puts out biased?


AMEN! The most disturbing thing I found PETA do was make and sell PETA coffins.


I'll try and find the link...


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

PETA coffins???? Well now that's just weird....

I know people who used to give Money to PETA before they knew better...too bad..


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PETA _is _a domestic terror organization tha happens to be tax-exempt as a non-profit. Which IMO is BS.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I finally brought myself to look at the Web site. I was about ready to buy me a puppy for $3,650 via PayPal, but then was told the page wasn't ready yet and I had to call for information. I mean, how inconvenient is that? I had already picked my puppy (#7) from a line-up, put him in my cart and was all ready to check out.

I can do that if I'm ordering a camera or a sweater on-line, but a puppy?? Shows how much value is placed on these poor dogs. I am now officially disgusted.


----------

